# G-Sync DIY-Kit, wie kommt man da ran?



## The-Godless (2. August 2014)

Hallo, ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Asus VG248QE bezogen in der Vorraussicht das G-Sync nachgerüstet werden kann, was auch in den Kaufbeschreibungen etc angegeben war.
Nun versuche ich schon seit längerem eine Möglichkeit zu finden das "Do-it-Yourself" Kit irgendwo her zu bekommen, aber vergebens.
Wenn jemand hier schon sich schlauer gemacht hat oder eine Idee hätte, wäre das nicht schlecht, denn ich möchte nicht mir einen Asus Swift holen müssen :/

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## GoldenMic (2. August 2014)

Gleich erster Google Auftritt, wenn man auf Google nach "G-Sync DIY-Kit" sucht:
Do-It-Yourself Kit | GeForce

Und dann wohl auf "Buy Now"


----------



## The-Godless (2. August 2014)

Da ist das Problem, die beliefern nur die USA


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. August 2014)

Diese Nachrüst-Kit war primär eine Übergangslösung, bis Hersteller die Monitore in die Massenproduktion schicken.
Das auch einen großen Nachteil hat, Garantie bzw Gewährleitung erlischt damit natürlich.


----------



## Ryokage (2. August 2014)

Das Stichwort heißt dann Paketweiterleitung. Ist die einzige Möglichkeit Produkte die nur US verkauft werden hier her zu bekommen, wenn man vor Ort niemanden kennt.

Sprich du meldest dich bei einem Dienst an, an den du das Paket mit US Adresse sendest und der schickt es dann gegen Gebühr nach Deutschland zu dir.

Ist natürlich teurer, du zahlst Versand USA, Versand für die Weiterleitung, Steuer und Zoll in Deutschland.


----------



## Th1eUser (10. August 2014)

Auf Facebook hat bei NVIDIA Deutschland einmal einer angefragt wegen dem Kit: https://de-de.facebook.com/NVIDIADeutschland/posts/762821313746643
NVIDIA hat dann in einer PN geantwortet.

Einen Tag später hat er noch kommentiert "Danke! " Dieser Beitrag ist bearbeitet. Wenn man ihn anklickt sieht man den eigentlichen Beitrag. Dieser war "Email ist raus. "


2 Monate (am 18.5.2014) später hat der gleiche Nutzer einen Beitrag mit folgendem Inhalt verfasst:


> Ich hab von NVIDIA Deutschland ein G-SYNC Modul für meinen ASUS VG248QE Monitor bekommen (vielen Dank an NVIDIA dafür!).
> Meine Erfahrung mit und nach dem Einbau sind in folgendem Video festgehalten: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BxaIMMAE6k


Quelle: Facebook G+


Ab hier wird interessant! Das Video ist vom Nvidia Deutschland Kanal am gleichen Tag hochgeladen worden.
Hier die Videobeschreibung von "G-SYNC - Flüssiges Gaming ohne Ruckler und Tearing"


> Die NVIDIA G-SYNC-Technologie befreit die Grafikkarte aus der Knechtschaft der Bildwiederholfrequenz von Monitoren. Bilder werden in der Geschwindigkeit angezeigt, wie die Grafikkarte sie rendert. Dadurch werden Ruckler, Tearing und Eingabeverzögerung beseitigt, Gaming wird noch flüssiger und geschmeidiger. Wir haben Felix ein "Do it yourself G-SYNC-Kit" zur Verfügung gestellt und er hat es in seinen Monitor eingebaut. Monitore mit integriertem G-SYNC kommen bald auf den Markt. Wie funktioniert die Monitortechnologie G-SYNC? | NVIDIA





Ich würde versuchen, Nvidia Deutschland zu kontaktieren.


----------



## The-Godless (12. August 2014)

Danke für die Hilfe, ich melde mich zurück wenn ich da was erreiche


----------

